# Fire Ants



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Fire Ants

> This is a new twist to killing fire ant colonies. For those not familiar with Walter Reeves, he is from the University of Georgia agriculture department specializing in home gardening. 
> His television show gardening in Georgia is on each Saturday.
> We already know that fire ants are picky eaters and 
> any type poison that is effective actually takes seven feeding steps before the queen receives it.
> Plus, if the bait is stored in close proximity to any petroleum or fertilizer products they won't touch it. Contact poisons that are on the market just cause the colony to move away. A well developed colony can be as deep as 30 feet and spread out some 20 to 50 feet
> from the mound center... This has been documented by studies done in the early 60's when they were first sited in South Alabama.
> An environmentally friendly cure for fire ants has been
> announced by Walter Reeves on his Georgia Gardener 
> radio program.
> Testimonial that it REALLY WORKS are coming in.
> Simply pour two cups of CLUB SODA (carbonated water)
> directly in the center of a fire ant mound. The carbon
> dioxide in the water is heavier than air and displaces the oxygen which suffocates the queen and the other ants. The whole colony will be dead within about two days.
> The residue, does not contaminate the ground water, and 
> does not indiscriminately kill other insects. Not harmful to your pets, soaks into the ground. Each mound must be treated individually and a one liter bottle of club soda will kill 2 to 3 mounds.
> Spread the word, I'm headed to Kroger's to buy a couple of bottles.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Another internet myth. Below is directly from Walter Reeves, on his website.

http://www.walterreeves.com/insects_animals/article.phtml?cat=21&id=1031


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Fire Ant Eradicator*

Andpro right on top of the mound. Do not stir!

The ants carry it into the mound to feed the Queen. She dies and so go goes the colony. Drink the Club Soda. C2


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I heard somewhere that diatomaceous earth will kill em. Cuts em to bits.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Someone must work for the company that makes club soda. 

These "amazing" fire ant remedies are a dime a dozen and make the rounds every so often. When people try them they think they work, but in fact, the ants just move over a few feet and start again. 

Amdro is the real deal...and the only one I've found that is such.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Amdro is the real deal...and the only one I've found that is such.


X2.

It's pricey but you don't have to use a lot on a mound. I've found that about 2-3 tablespoons will do the job unless it is one of those that has reached the size of a small mountain. We have some acreage in pecans by Needville and I go through several of the 2 lb containers per year, but it is worth the cost. I've tried about everything on the market and more home remedies than you can shake a stick at. Amdro is the only thing that gets a sure-fire kill. Just make sure you get all the mounds because the colonies can be interconnected and if you miss one or two there will be new mounds popping up real quick.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

What is safe to use in a garden to kill fire ants? They eat up my okra.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

mix ajax dishwashing soap with a gallon of water...pour on the mound
it kills em

http://www.adviceongardening.com/homemade_insecticidal_soap.htm


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Not labeled for use in gardens, but for lawns, I have had great luck with Over and Out. Although pricey, I have gotten a year or more protection. Key is to get a good even broadcast application.


----------

